
Paddled: Playing Ping Pong in China (2012) - wallflower
https://www.gq.com/story/ping-pong-china-christopher-beam
======
kvark
Can totally relate to this. A casual office-pong player, one time walked into
a Chinese pong club to get my technique corrected... Ended up totally re-
learning how to play in a course of 2 years, similarly humiliated by young
students of the coach.

Their approach to the game is different. It first felt to me like they are too
serious, not enjoying the game nearly as I do. An unusual flight trajectory
doesn't get a smile. But then a realization came to me: they've just played so
much, they've seen it all, at least when playing with me. It's possible to
surprise them, but it takes a really unusual situation. Perhaps, I'll catch up
in a few lifetimes:)

------
savingGrace
I have a hard time making it through long posts, but for whatever reason I
made it all the way to the end on this one. I wonder if the guy is still in
China right now?

